# Atlas issue report from owners please.



## riceboi84 (Nov 13, 2010)

Still shopping for an suv and Atlas is currently top pick for me.

Any issues from you current owners?

Was browsing YouTube and ran across this guy's vids...

https://youtu.be/DrrperWCCg0

https://youtu.be/kyGFMcqZ6So

https://youtu.be/89xDn2BXJWM

https://youtu.be/P1dF_9jkdAM

I'd assume VW will resolve this guy's issues....hope this is just a fluke and not a norm...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

Had mine for about two months and no driving issues. The only thing I've noticed is a slightly rough idle when cold at initial start up. Beyond that it's been great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ikolbyi (Jul 6, 2017)

No issues at this time here as well, but your transmission issues sound very similar to what I experienced with an AWD Toyota Highlander. Brand new 2004 Highlander at the time with less than 5,000 miles the main CPU for the AWD system failed causing the transmission to shutdown down and prevent shifting. The issue was permanently solved when the AWD CPU was replaced. Reason for the transmission shutdown as explained by the dealership was the AWD system thought the vehicle was 'out of control' so it decided to lock up and shutdown movement in an attempt to bring the vehicle to a safe stop.

Just something to consider especially since I read an article (I have no citations) that some of the Toyota AWD systems are borrowed technology from VW/Audi. Unsure of the accuracy but it was something I read a few years ago depending on the vehicle.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

That is some weird stuff. All the transmission stuff boils down to the same thing: emergency mode is a fixed forward gear in Drive meant to get you safely off the road, functional reverse as well, highest shift pressures so it'll jerk kind of hard going into gear. I'll hazard a guess the no-start is related since TCM emergency mode comes up at the same time, the ECU might not have confirmation the truck is in park or neutral even though it's showing that way in the instrument cluster. Whatever it is, it's 99.5% likely electrical and not mechanical within the transmission since it was observed before even starting. Plugging in with ODIS or VCDS should give them a good idea of why it's going into emergency mode.

There exists a software re-flash campaign for the TCM. I'm not sure how many vehicles it applies to, but it was carried out on my Atlas before I bought it. I'm trying to find out more info. That said, if his truck has visited the dealer since late May, it should have had any applicable campaign performed on it already.

That AC thing is weird as hell. I don't know what to make of it. It could conceivably be related if there's something interfering with CAN powertrain comms overall. That's another thing that diagnostics would give you insight on, though.

If you have a problem that's hard to reproduce, I think capturing the issue on video to show to your dealer is a great idea. Take it in, give the dealer the links, have them give you a loaner while they hang onto it for a few days in order to replicate, and you should be all set in the end. Posting them as publicly-listed with "all rights belong to" comments reeks of trying to make it some sort of viral thing instead, which will just make your dealer hate you.

Jason


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

If it was just the transmission, Id assume it would need a software reflash or a new module. But being that these issues exist simultaneously, it sounds an awful lot like wiring issues like a pinched or loose wire somewhere. Maybe it's a good thing that they're holding a slew of Atlases back at the plant for QA purposes. I'm confident that they'll solve it even though ive lost a tad bit of faith in the Tennesseeans...


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

jyoung8607 said:


> That is some weird stuff. All the transmission stuff boils down to the same thing: emergency mode is a fixed forward gear in Drive meant to get you safely off the road, functional reverse as well, highest shift pressures so it'll jerk kind of hard going into gear. I'll hazard a guess the no-start is related since TCM emergency mode comes up at the same time, the ECU might not have confirmation the truck is in park or neutral even though it's showing that way in the instrument cluster. Whatever it is, it's 99.5% likely electrical and not mechanical within the transmission since it was observed before even starting. Plugging in with ODIS or VCDS should give them a good idea of why it's going into emergency mode.
> 
> There exists a software re-flash campaign for the TCM. I'm not sure how many vehicles it applies to, but it was carried out on my Atlas before I bought it. I'm trying to find out more info. That said, if his truck has visited the dealer since late May, it should have had any applicable campaign performed on it already.
> 
> ...


althought I agree with your comments, we don't know what type of response this guy has gotten from his service department. We all know, as VW owners, not all service departments are created equal. Perhaps he might have jumped the gun a bit, but when spending 40k on a new truck and it doesn't work as designed, I can see why he was inclined to make a public video. Sometimes getting the attention of VW corporate is necessary to get issues resolved.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Digital Cockpit changing to diesel mode

Digital Cockpit map is all grainy/pixelated

Ventilated Pass Seat is making horrible fan noise

AWD system seems to not route power to rear wheels (yeah right with the dealer)


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Digital Cockpit changing to diesel mode
> 
> Digital Cockpit map is all grainy/pixelated
> 
> ...


Except AWD, which I didn’t read anywhere else, it seems Premium has most issues (it has most stuff inside too). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdiaz0351 (Feb 14, 2015)

AC doesn’t work in the front.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

pdiaz0351 said:


> AC doesn’t work in the front.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn’t work at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a(M)d(K)a(2)m (Aug 24, 2007)

Had an intermittent rattling sound caused by loose underbody panels/heat shields. The two that run from the firewall back on either side were only attached where they met other panels. Attached them everywhere they were supposed to be and viola. 

Sidenote: literally the entire underside of the these things is covered by a plastic panel of some sort 

Other issue is Android auto and apple car play have started to stop working on a regular basis. It's like the phones are being disconnected (but aren't) I'm assuming a bad connection between the usb port and interface. Will take it to the dealer when we have time

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

Knock on wood, about 2 months in and nothing to speak of. Before picking it up I noticed a vertical row of bad pixels and pointed it out, radio had been replaced when we picked it up a couple days later.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

Got a popping/snapping sound in the headliner (in the corner near window) when going over bumps or the body weight shifts. It was raining really hard when I went in for service and it couldn't be heard. Have to take it back on a better day.


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

*SEL Premium*

On at least 2 instances the 360/backup cameras on my SEL Prem do not come on when in reverse. Parking sensors work just no image on the display. All is normal after next start up. Anyone have this issue?

Also, shifts from 1st to 2nd can be a tad rough.

Otherwise, family loves the Atlas. We are very happy we got the Prem too.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Dubstro said:


> On at least 2 instances the 360/backup cameras on my SEL Prem do not come on when in reverse. Parking sensors work just no image on the display. All is normal after next start up. Anyone have this issue?


I've had my wife say that happened once or twice, but I've never caught it happening. I've also had her complain about the cameras staying on for a while after she takes off forward, but I think it's just that the cameras stay up until you hit a certain minimum forward speed threshold.



Dubstro said:


> Also, shifts from 1st to 2nd can be a tad rough.


Mine is butter smooth during almost all normal operation, including quite a lot of towing. However, I do get some unusually firm 1-2 upshifts sometimes, only when departing from a stop, only when the engine was shut off by the auto start-stop feature. I generally drive in Eco mode and am pretty nice to it, and I like the auto start-stop and I leave it on. There seems to be a combination of being fast from brake-to-gas (thus starting to move pretty quickly after engine start) but accelerating gently that it doesn't handle quite right. I have kind of worked around it by training myself to give it that extra 500-1000ms from brake-to-gas taking off, and it's just fine. To be clear, it'll launch pretty damn fast from a full engine stop if I need it to, so it's not like a danger thing. I just like to drive smoothly and it seems to like a touch more settle time to depart well.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I initially found the 1-2 shift a bit odd but first is really low, it’s a big ratio jump. That being said it hasn’t bothered me at all, I’m used to how it behaves now, just like any slushbox you have to get used to it.
Seems like the shifts are firmer in sport mode, and I like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

0macman0 said:


> I initially found the 1-2 shift a bit odd but first is really low, it’s a big ratio jump. That being said it hasn’t bothered me at all, I’m used to how it behaves now, just like any slushbox you have to get used to it.
> Seems like the shifts are firmer in sport mode, and I like it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, I've done a fair amount of driving in the different modes and have settled into Sport with no noticeable impact on fuel economy.


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

jyoung8607 said:


> I've had my wife say that happened once or twice, but I've never caught it happening. I've also had her complain about the cameras staying on for a while after she takes off forward, but I think it's just that the cameras stay up until you hit a certain minimum forward speed threshold.
> 
> 
> Mine is butter smooth during almost all normal operation, including quite a lot of towing. However, I do get some unusually firm 1-2 upshifts sometimes, only when departing from a stop, only when the engine was shut off by the auto start-stop feature. I generally drive in Eco mode and am pretty nice to it, and I like the auto start-stop and I leave it on. There seems to be a combination of being fast from brake-to-gas (thus starting to move pretty quickly after engine start) but accelerating gently that it doesn't handle quite right. I have kind of worked around it by training myself to give it that extra 500-1000ms from brake-to-gas taking off, and it's just fine. To be clear, it'll launch pretty damn fast from a full engine stop if I need it to, so it's not like a danger thing. I just like to drive smoothly and it seems to like a touch more settle time to depart well.


Yeah the cameras staying on going forward at slow speeds is normal. My prior VAG vehicles did that. The camera not coming on in reverse shouldn't be happening though. I'll try to capture next time it happens. More annoyance than anything but of course I rather it never occurs.

Agreed, I probably just need to learn adapt with the transmission. The Atlas is my wife's ride and it doesn't bother her. I drive a MK7 GTI and always need to get on the accelerator asap


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I noticed the past few days that the auto start stop would not activate at all. Even after a while of driving with no energy consumers in eco mode. Today, I got an auto start stop error and the system was inoperable. I will post pics, and will be notifying the dealer when it goes in this week.


----------



## a(M)d(K)a(2)m (Aug 24, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I noticed the past few days that the auto start stop would not activate at all. Even after a while of driving with no energy consumers in eco mode. Today, I got an auto start stop error and the system was inoperable. I will post pics, and will be notifying the dealer when it goes in this week.


I would pay for that issue lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Here you go. I know you all drool over it not working, but I actually want it!


----------



## a(M)d(K)a(2)m (Aug 24, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Here you go. I know you all drool over it not working, but I actually want it!


The error message would drive me insane though. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

a(M)d(K)a(2)m said:


> The error message would drive me insane though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yeah or the fact that it doesn't work.. and I'm sure I'll bring it in and the dealer and won't be able to replicate the problem. These errors should be stored! That's why I always take pictures now.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Yeah or the fact that it doesn't work.. and I'm sure I'll bring it in and the dealer will tell me they couldn't replicate the problem. These errors should be stored for Christ sake. That's why I always take pictures now. They think I'm making it up. Priceless.


Have you read thru the list of conditions that would cause the system to not function?


----------



## joelabbott (Mar 27, 2017)

*Power heated steering wheel not working*

Heated wheel functionality not working, button doesn't light up when pressed. Not sure if it is just a simple fuse or whether it is more complex than that. 

Anyone else encounter this issue? This was on an Execline (aka SEL Premium) w the r-line option, MFG date: 09/2017.

If you had same issue, can you comment on the root cause/repair work done (under warranty)?


Unrelated side note / dumb question: 
With the sunroof of my old Q7, it was possible extend the sun shade while keeping the sunroof open. I either have sausage fingers, or the atlas lacks similar functionality. If the former, can anyone enlighten me as to how you extend the sunshade without also having the sunroof close?

J


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

joelabbott said:


> ....I either have sausage fingers, or the atlas lacks similar functionality. If the former, can anyone enlighten me as to how you extend the sunshade without also having the sunroof close?.....


What does the OM say about it?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

joelabbott said:


> Heated wheel functionality not working, button doesn't light up when pressed. Not sure if it is just a simple fuse or whether it is more complex than that.
> 
> Anyone else encounter this issue? This was on an Execline (aka SEL Premium) w the r-line option, MFG date: 09/2017.
> 
> ...


You can't.


----------



## jingranbury (Mar 21, 2018)

Maybe I'm a lucky Atlas owner... My SE w/tech has been absolutely perfect since I purchased it 3 months and 3,000 miles ago... I mean absolutely no problems, not even a rattle or odd sound either inside or outside the vehicle... Hopefully it will remain trouble free... It was built in late December 2017, and, maybe that was a good assembly day... Keeping my fingers crossed.... Yes, I was wary of buying a first year model from a new US factory... However, after test driving the one I purchased (7 miles on the ODO) and not hearing one rattle or odd sounds and, examining the interior fit/finish, exterior fit/finish/paint/etc, I decided to take the plunge... In reading this forum, it seems that many of the problems being encountered were early builds, and, it seems that many of those issues may have been discovered and fixed before mine was built... Also, I have noticed that there are many more issues with the top of the line Premium model where the electronics are much more complicated... Again, keeping my fingers crossed as mine has been perfect from the get go, even the tech features...


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*8500 Miles and No Issues*

My Atlas SEL Premium has ben trouble free for 8500 miles. I've used it towing my ski boat, hauling kids in car seats, 7 passengers (who LOVE it), a large dog crate (rear tie downs are fantastic), Ski trips to test the racks & AWD systems (which worked very well). The safety systems are very useful and I am glad I have all of them.
I really enjoy this SUV.


----------



## Atlas53 (Jan 29, 2018)

*No problems*

SEL, 14k miles. No issues other than the tailgate convenience opening (foot waggle) stopped working, but the dealer fixed it. They wanted me to bring it back to install a new part, and I'll do that if it stops working again. Otherwise, very happy. It seems that the SEL Premium versions have the most issues - kinda glad I didn't get one. Several trips Chicago to NJ, also to St Louis - great long distance vehicle. Happy with mileage - averaging about 20-21 overall. 23-25 hwy, 16-17 city. Some false indications of obstacles at the corners when there is ice on the car, but knocking the snow/ice off of the front sensor area resolved that.


----------

